# Brake caliper painting



## Freebird (Jun 23, 2009)

Wondering if anyone has painted their brake calipers or have any pictures to share?

Cheers


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Freebird said:


> Wondering if anyone has painted their brake calipers or have any pictures to share?
> 
> Cheers


Lots have buddy !! check the search function at the top !!!! :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

There are some pictures here:
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=152066&start=0
and here:
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=115293&start=0

There aren't many pictures though. Perhaps someone can chuck a few more into the pot.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm doing one of mine this afternoon, 2nd coat will be going on in an hour. Looking really good though, really impressed with the glossy finish already.


----------



## Einarsson (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm interested in this aswell. Would like pictures not just closeup but from afar.

Also, is this a hard job to do? Or does it just take time?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

it is best to take your time, the hardest bit about the job is getting the jack out, whilst the paint is drying ,you can clean and seal the inside of your wheels


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Been easy so far, jack up, wheel off, caliper cleaned, degreased and dried. mask off the disc. Undercoat primer, leave an hour, coat of chosen colour, then another coat.


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

The decal will be my next step, decided on 4 rings. Probably cock that bit up!


----------



## Freebird (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the links and pics - I think it looks great!

Does anyone know if it possible to get TTS decals for the calipers after painting?

Thanks


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah just make sure you don't put the decal on after a drive like I did. The callipers are hot and make the paint a little softer making application tricky. Apply then when the callipers are cold and the paint has fully hardened.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Hem - where can you buy to the TTS logos from?


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

I got mine from eBay they may have some on there I not if you take the logo to any graphic place they'll be able to make you some for you.


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Here my effort. Thats at least 12 hours worth. Hub and Calipers had alot of surface rust.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I complained to the dealer about mine rusting and as a good will gesture they agreed to pay half the cost to paint them.

Think I ended up paying £30 for all 4 calipers and the wheel hubs paitning.

Bargain really as it's a chew on to do yourself.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Poor picture but this is my attempt.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

here you go... my full workshop guide.
http://web.me.com/marcus.gilbert/Main/My_TT_Mods/Pages/Wheels_&_Brake_Calipers.html


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Ghostty. Your guide really helped me when I needed to do my brakes. Any new pics of your car or upgrades.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

xraytyd2 said:


> Ghostty. Your guide really helped me when I needed to do my brakes. Any new pics of your car or upgrades.


I'm glad it helped you. I've just had some tiny car park dinks in my doors removed (bloody careless shoppers) and the whole car detailed.
My TT is 3 yrs old in May, end of warranty, so that'll be the time I start to add more mods.


----------



## j9sht (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi

My car is in the bodyshop next week for some front end cosmetic surgery due to a momentary lack of concentration on my part   , they also have a powder coat department which i was considering asking to powder coat my calipers whilst they have the car.

Has anybody ever done this and if so are there any pitfall to watch out for? any pics would be great

One other question?

Silver car, magma red extended leather, R8 V10 anthracite/polished alloys - Red or Yellow calipers???


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

Is anyone good on photoshop who could show me what black and red would look like on a Black TT with 18" 10 Spoke Alloys?

Would be really appreciated! :mrgreen:


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

TheDude check out Ghostty web page. Theres a how to with pics of his black TT with red calipers


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TheDude said:


> Is anyone good on photoshop who could show me what black and red would look like on a Black TT with 18" 10 Spoke Alloys?
> 
> Would be really appreciated! :mrgreen:


Not from a shop; here's a couple of real photos. Two coats of Japlac and some transfers off ebay.


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Very Much!

I'm undecided, I think black looks good and red looks even better but I don't want them to stand out too much - don't want to look chavy!

That TT looks mean with those Anthracite Alloys.

Will have to think, do lie the black also and thanks again for the good pictures, same wheels as me, there my favourite option!



xraytyd2 said:


> TheDude check out Ghostty web page. Theres a how to with pics of his black TT with red calipers





brittan said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone good on photoshop who could show me what black and red would look like on a Black TT with 18" 10 Spoke Alloys?
> ...


----------



## j9sht (Mar 13, 2009)

j9sht said:


> Hi
> 
> My car is in the bodyshop next week for some front end cosmetic surgery due to a momentary lack of concentration on my part   , they also have a powder coat department which i was considering asking to powder coat my calipers whilst they have the car.
> 
> ...


Anybody got any info or ideas on wether the powder coat route is possible :?: :?:

I assume that due to the heat the brakes have to cope with the baking process on powder coating shouln't be an issue :?: :?:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Not the best pics (more to come soon) here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... 96&page=11

It is a very easy job IMO and a worthwhile thing to do even if yo ugo simply for Silver. I would do the Hubs at the same time as well - again very easy.


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

What should I go for???

I love the look of the red but I think thats mainly because of the METALLIC ANTHRACITE alloys.

I have the standard 18" 10 Spoke's and I think Red may be to great a contrast against the bright silver, really don't want it to look taccy.

However Black is not really visible enough, although they wouldn't look dirty any more!

Wonder what red would look like on mine!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

j9sht said:


> Anybody got any info or ideas on wether the powder coat route is possible :?: :?:
> 
> I assume that due to the heat the brakes have to cope with the baking process on powder coating shouln't be an issue :?: :?:


Powder coating is definitely possible, I know a few people who had it done yonks ago. Likely to be expensive I'd imagine as the calipers will have to come off to be powder coated. Powder coating is probably more heat resistant than paint - a hard track day can severely blister the paint - you'd have to be really driving and braking hard though, but I have seen it happen.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I used 2 coats of Japlac on my last TT's calipers and did it within a couple of days of collection. This lasted without touch-up until I replaced the car 2.5 years later and is probably still going strong. The car did a number of track days including one at which I managed to overheat and warp the front discs. The caliper paint however was completely unaffected so while powder coating is a more professional finish, a good choice of paint can still be perfectly acceptable and long lasting


----------



## j9sht (Mar 13, 2009)

brittan said:


> I used 2 coats of Japlac on my last TT's calipers and did it within a couple of days of collection. This lasted without touch-up until I replaced the car 2.5 years later and is probably still going strong. The car did a number of track days including one at which I managed to overheat and warp the front discs. The caliper paint however was completely unaffected so while powder coating is a more professional finish, a good choice of paint can still be perfectly acceptable and long lasting


I am getting a load of stuff powder coated for work so am going to take the oppurtunity to get my calipers done while i can get a good deal.

Must admit i am not the worlds best "spanner monkey" by any stretch of the imagination  , how difficult is it to remove calipers and i assume i would have to dismantle them into the separate parts?

I have got a friend who could probably do it with his eyes closed so will not doubt be in chief grovelling mode very soon.


----------



## j9sht (Mar 13, 2009)

Moro Anis said:


> Powder coating is a pretty serious step. You'd have to strip the calipers and mask the piston bores which can be done. I'm pretty sure heat is involved as the coating is a powder that is baked until it melts and flows. All seals would have to be removed and the brakes would have to be bled on reassembly. Yes, it's possible but a lot of work to get some colour when paint will do a good job. Just an opinion.


Thanks for your advice, i'm now beginning to question the powder coat option

If i go down the painting route, how clean do you have to get the calipers before you paint them and whats the best stuff to use? also would it be easier to remove them in order to prepare them properly.


----------



## fuscobal (Jul 19, 2009)

On mk5gti forums there's a guy "DaveB1970" that is an expert in brakes and he's from UK. I purchased the rear R32/S3 brakes from him wich he painted red for me with high temperature resistant paint and powder coating. You can also get expert advice from him regarding braking power for your car if you do track days !


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

Moro Anis said:


> You could always go for yellow or gold. That would be a nice contrast or even silver. As you say, black wouldn't really show.


Maybe Ill just go for red and hope for the best!

Im paying for someone else to do it because I can't be bothered but I don't think he will be happy if I don't like it and I ask him to do it again! :mrgreen:


----------



## j9sht (Mar 13, 2009)

fuscobal said:


> On mk5gti forums there's a guy "DaveB1970" that is an expert in brakes and he's from UK. I purchased the rear R32/S3 brakes from him wich he painted red for me with high temperature resistant paint and powder coating. You can also get expert advice from him regarding braking power for your car if you do track days !


Thanks for the tip, i'll try and track him down. Do you know where he is based in the UK??


----------



## TTOWNER. (Mar 3, 2011)

I just purchased my JAPLAC paint off eBay.

Since hearing great things about this stuff, I decided to go this route and purchase the product to try.

I have a black TT and I wanted to get the* calipers done in* *GOLD*. What do you all think??

Has anyone done a black TT in gold? Couldn't find any pics.


----------



## TTOWNER. (Mar 3, 2011)

anyone???


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Looks like you could be the first with gold calipers, so post some pics when you've done them.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That really could go either way :lol:


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

If you're going for a bold colour, personally I think you need to have the brakes to back up that bold statement, otherwise it can look a little 'halfrauds'.

The one's painted black with the Audi logo looked neat.

Re: powder caoting - yes it can be done without issue - APS organised for my B7 RS4 caliper to be colour coded Suzuka Grey:


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

jamiekip said:


> If you're going for a bold colour, personally I think you need to have the brakes to back up that bold statement, otherwise it can look a little 'halfrauds'.
> 
> The one's painted black with the Audi logo looked neat.
> 
> Re: powder caoting - yes it can be done without issue - APS organised for my B7 RS4 caliper to be colour coded Suzuka Grey:


Yes!yes!yes!

They are beauts jamie 8) 
I can only imagine them in Sprint!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

What's with the red square with an "F" in it? :wink:


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

@ Hugy - I know a man that can sort it if your interested 

@ Scooby - F = Fook off stopping power lol
I hear you though, oem graphic doesn't stand out as well as I'd like, but sod it, good to be different


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

My white calipers 8) 
Sure do stand out with the darker RS4's


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Buggers to keep clean though eh


----------



## TTOWNER. (Mar 3, 2011)

I think the GOLD colour on black car will look good..

I don't want to paint the caliper black, since it will never stand out. The idea is to have the caliper show and look clean.
An accent colour not only will enhance the look, but be appealing to the eye.


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

TTOWNER. said:


> I think the GOLD colour on black car will look good..
> 
> I don't want to paint the caliper black, since it will never stand out. The idea is to have the caliper show and look clean.
> An accent colour not only will enhance the look, but be appealing to the eye.


IMO it looks abit halfords special :lol: :lol: :lol: . Basically by painting your caliper your trying the look mimic a decent set of brake calipers. Like bembo's for example. Which look great in red.

But when you have the poxy OEM calpiers its says... look at me.... but it 100% looks like you have just painted your calipers and not some badass a braking system. Unless your a muppet (or a girl, who place colour ahead of engineering when judging the quality of certain items :wink: )

Gold would look great if it was on a decent caliper. GTR springs to mind.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 1, 2011)

Painted my for the simple reason they looked awful, cant believe the dealer sold me the car with the brakes in such a state. They were standard grey with tons of white corrosion all over, just went for plain black to minimise them looking grubby but I may paint the front red, red/black at some point. They should be painted as standard for such a high priced car, gotta do the hubs next as they have some rust showing.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

jamiekip said:


> @ Hugy - I know a man that can sort it if your interested
> 
> @ Scooby - F = Fook off stopping power lol
> I hear you though, oem graphic doesn't stand out as well as I'd like, but sod it, good to be different


Hey Jamie,
Just out of interest,what do the cost?


----------



## TTOWNER. (Mar 3, 2011)

Survey S2000 - I want to go gold because i want to be different from others. Don't want no black calipers since they won't even be noticed. 
Red is too bold and shouts more LOOK AT ME, I have race calipers. What other choices do I have??

Was thinking to do silver, but might be to bland. Gold is clean and gives it a good contrast balance from the black car. 
I have noticed another member here did his WHITE on his ibis white car. Looks good on his ride.

Psychonaut - exactly what i would like to achieve. cleaniness and a bit of appeal. Better than having the stock calipers sit the way they are and rust over time, looking even worse.

Any other comments anyone care to add?


----------



## Joe Ekins (May 4, 2011)

TTOWNER. said:


> Survey S2000 - Don't want no black calipers since they won't even be noticed.
> Red is too bold and shouts more LOOK AT ME, I have race calipers


Seem to be contradicting yourself mate ??

I thought the whole point was to make them stand out??

Gonna do mine red


----------



## TTOWNER. (Mar 3, 2011)

Big Nick said:


> TTOWNER. said:
> 
> 
> > Survey S2000 - Don't want no black calipers since they won't even be noticed.
> ...


Big Nick - I was saying that because Survey S2000 stated we are painting the calipers to mimic the look of aftermarket ones such as Brembo's. For which, such statments like these are calling attention to the public saying " look at us, we have 100% stock calipers".


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

jamiekip said:


> @ Scooby - F = Fook off stopping power lol


 :lol: I knew it meant something!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

4 pages on brake caliper painting.

Mk2 section is where it's at! :lol:


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

hugy said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > @ Hugy - I know a man that can sort it if your interested
> ...


Calipers are about £1k from a dealer.
Bells and rotors are about £1k also.
Have read of my build thread on vagoc for the full specs 
I can put you in touch with the guy if you like?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

jamiekip said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > jamiekip said:
> ...


Don't tempt me Jamie.
I'll have a quick look on vagoc


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cant say painting calipers on the MK2 TT is a bad thing. I don't think they look cheap or tacky. My lesser MK5 GTI came with them standard.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

maxamus007 said:


> Cant say painting calipers on the MK2 TT is a bad thing. I don't think they look cheap or tacky. My lesser MK5 GTI came with them standard.


The other good thing about painting them is that it makes them easy to clean


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

maxamus007 said:


> Cant say painting calipers on the MK2 TT is a bad thing. I don't think they look cheap or tacky. My lesser MK5 GTI came with them standard.


My TT came with them painted at standard too. I dont think painting is bad stops the rust!


----------



## mattingamells (Mar 11, 2009)

Silver all the way OEM look...


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I have TTRS wheels (green rotors) on mine and will be paiting my tiny calipers yellow soon. paint is in the garage waiting for me


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

mattingamells said:


> Silver all the way OEM look...


Are the OEM ones not black or a shade of black?


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

My oem one's are powered coated(or they aleast look like it) mid grey. Think they are part of the mag ride thing. 

Ive got a little plan for them though...


----------



## TTOWNER. (Mar 3, 2011)

Starting my rears  The GOLD suits the black. I will do the fronts tomorrow.

BEFORE: 









AFTER:


----------



## cans (Apr 5, 2011)

They lookin' like Brembo...


----------

